
Show HN: I've been building this thing - nkkollaw
...it&#x27;s an image proxy that does on-the-fly image processing for animated GIFs.<p>This is the site: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gifsonic.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gifsonic.com</a><p>And here are docs with examples:<p>• <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gifsonic.com&#x2F;docs&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gifsonic.com&#x2F;docs&#x2F;</a><p>• <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gifsonic.com&#x2F;docs&#x2F;example&#x2F;?t=width" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gifsonic.com&#x2F;docs&#x2F;example&#x2F;?t=width</a><p>• <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gifsonic.com&#x2F;docs&#x2F;example&#x2F;?t=height" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gifsonic.com&#x2F;docs&#x2F;example&#x2F;?t=height</a><p>• <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gifsonic.com&#x2F;docs&#x2F;example&#x2F;?t=reverse" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gifsonic.com&#x2F;docs&#x2F;example&#x2F;?t=reverse</a><p>• <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gifsonic.com&#x2F;docs&#x2F;example&#x2F;?t=background_color" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gifsonic.com&#x2F;docs&#x2F;example&#x2F;?t=background_color</a><p>• <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gifsonic.com&#x2F;docs&#x2F;example&#x2F;?t=meme_top_text" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gifsonic.com&#x2F;docs&#x2F;example&#x2F;?t=meme_top_text</a> (my favorite)<p>• etc. etc.<p>What do you guys think about the whole thing? I would love some feedback before I open it to signups.<p>Does it look OK? Would you ever use such a service? What could I improve?
======
flunhat
I really like your front-end design - it looks crisp and fun at the same time.
Did you outsource that or did you do the design yourself? Every time I try
designing a front end for one of my web apps, it just looks like a generic
Bootstrap page.

~~~
nkkollaw
No, I did everything myself, but if it does look crisp I probably got lucky
:-)

------
fiatjaf
Very nice. The problem I've seen with all the other on-the-fly image
manipulation services is that they can't charge but also can't stay free.

~~~
nkkollaw
Thanks!

I definitely won't be able to go nor stay free.

The plan is to create a SaaS with 5 tiers, and to use the service you have to
subscribe to a plan—possibly starting at $6.

There are a lot of image-manipulation SaaS that charge (Imgix, Cloudinary,
etc.), but I have no idea if my service will be useful enough for someone to
want to pay for it.

------
starikovs
"Coming soon" button does nothing..

~~~
nkkollaw
No, I know.

It's a placeholder for "Getting started", which I'll activate once I open to
signups.

